# what is consistent at the moment



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i was invited on a buddies boat. They arent used to taking the boat out this time of year but we want to catch fish. I know reds wil still be moving but what about sheephead. Are the in the pass or around the jetties or pylon? Any info qill be much appreciated.

God Bless


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

the reds are still here, sheephead are decent at the moment and if you are bored and just wanna have some fun fighting fish go just outside the pass and catch you some bonita. they are always a blasst


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Or go catch some white trout on 3 mile bridge at night. Try for some reds while there. Can't go wrong doing that. If you don't bring back some trout, then you are doing something drastically wrong, such as not putting a line in the water.... LOL


----------

